

Ask HN: What are your 2012 resolutions? - pknerd

If you ask me, I want to try what Matt Cutts is suggesting here.<p>http://www.ted.com/talks/lang/en/matt_cutts_try_something_new_for_30_days.html<p>Share yours!
======
bdfh42
Ship - Market - Ship - then Repeat

Simple and to the point. People can like your idea but they can only be a fan
when there is something they can actually use. Unfinished maybe but getting
better all the time.

I started today.

